# If you're the Knicks GM, would you trade Marbury?



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Marbury always has great individual stats, but Knicks fans, do you believe the Knicks can become a championship team with him? 

Now considering the contract situations, would it be worth trying to trade Marbury to fill other needs?


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I wouldn't be hellbent on moving him but he certainly wouldn't be untouchable in my book. I think it would need to be a multiplayer blockbuster to justify it though. IOW, just trading Marbury straight up for roughly equal talent, say a Ray Allen, or if you don't think that's equal talent then fill-in-the-blank-player, wouldn't do much for us. I'd just try Marbury at SG before going that route. But if it were a package deal that advanced us in more than one position I'd be all for it.

Problem is I think that Isiah has taken Marbury on in a mentor/protege relationship and will sooner depart NY himself than trade him. I'm not a big Marbury lover but for all practical purposes I think we've got him for a looong time.


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Trade him


----------



## whitesoxfan (Mar 31, 2005)

i would trade him for a new basketball and some bench towels just to get him out of here.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

whitesoxfan said:


> i would trade him for a new basketball and some bench towels just to get him out of here.


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!dont hold back,let us know how you really feel....

Lets really think about it.......Who could realy use Starbury....

Lakers.Cleveland,Indiana,Minny,Dallas??????

Would you trade him straight up for Odom?? Not.....
Ron Artest and bender???hmmmm

You will never get equal value for him

Ray Allen is a pipe dream,unless you throw in a pick...

oak is right,we are stuck with him.....


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i could see it , and truthfully if a good enough deal came along i would do it, i think a perfect deal would be crawford, kurt thomas(or mo taylor for cap purposes) and sweetney for kidd though , it would fix alot of problems for both teams 

kidd doesn't want to be there, the only reason he recinded the trade demand was to make it easier to trade him and he doesn't want to look like a bad guy, but he wants to leave , and they need a power forward preferably one who does the dirty work hits the boards and throw his weight around , i am a big believer in bill cartwright's ability to teach young post players how to play better , he did a great job with curry and chandler in chicago. Also i believe crawford would florish there alongside 2 guys who are proven scorers in vince and RJ

for the knicks it would let marbury focus on scoring while having a player alongside him who is not just a great passer but also a good defender of 2 guards.

if i were the knicks i would also try to work a sign and trade for swift and bonzi wells using penny and a late 1st rounder , they are really close to the luxury tax in memphis, penny's deal would give them some breathing room in a year, plus he is a local product and a fan favorite there unlike in ny where he is disliked

and draft a big man M. Andriuskevicius , taft, vasquez(whom i haven't seen) or splitter will drop to them and if they get the top pickor 2 they can get a chance a at bogut and if none of that happens then gerald green will slip to them ...they wont be sorry with that , and they can just give the mle to a big man, or possibly trade JYD and a pick to wash for kwame brown

nets

krstic 
sweetney
RJ
vince
JC

with kurt thomas, as a 6th man

knicks 
taft or splitter
k.brown or swift
tim thomas
stephon 
kidd

with bonzi finally replacing allan houston.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Kidd is an interesting idea, and what a way to shut up all the Kidd vs Marbury comparison wars we see on other boards. Unfortunately, given the early stages of the Knicks rebuilding effort vs the advanced stage of Kidd's career I just don't see it as a good fit. Kidd is to win now, and we don't have the frontcourt to support that yet.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Anyone is tradeable if the right deal comes along.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Jason Kidd,Stephon Marbury, Lamar Odom and the Big Ticket..That is the foursome that I could see trades being made for..

I dont see the Nets taking on Marburys contract....I could see Kidd being traded to the lakers for odom and Atkins..Odom is cheaper than Kidd,Atkins has one year left,and the Nets could grab a point guardin the draft...

Would Zeke trade Marbury for Odom and Chris mihm???Crawford woul become the point guard,Odom would play power foward and sweetney would be traded.I think alot of the knicks future rests on what pick we get in the draft..

the real wild card are the T-Wolves...If they miss out on the playoffs,do they rebuild and move Garnett???The team is a disaster..Spree,Cassel,Hudson are history...The knicks and lakers are probably two of the teams willing to take the big ticket on...Odom is a poor mans substitute and may be appealing to the wolves.But if you are looking to rebuild,maybe a package of Sweetney,TT and two number 1's would work.Ariza is an option as well...

As a knick fan,what would you give up for Garnett??


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

theres nothing we can really give for KG, unless we ship off-------- this year and next years pick(we can do that cause we own the suns pick this year and the spurs next year), stephon marbury, and tim thomas. even then, you dont know if they take it.

personally i wouldnt trade steph for odom unless we get more then just mihm. mihm sucks.

i would really like elton brand actually....but that seems to be impossible considering livingston


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

No way they trade Garnett. T'Wolves are not stupid. You can always rebuild with KG and do it over...Only way he leaves is if he wants to leave himself.

Everybody goes but him...everybody. I would send Stephon back to Twolves with Allan Houston for Wally and Spree...or Cassell.

Then send Crawford and a pick or Sweetney and K.Thomas to Seattle for Ray Allen...and Radmonovic...


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

you say the wolves arent dumb, but somehow their trading free agent letrell sprewell and free agent sam cassell. its pretty dumb since its impossible. and the wolves wouldnt be stupid enough to take houstons contract.

and crawford + sweets wont ever land us a star like ray allen, who is also a free agent this offseason


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

if the wolves ever considered trading Garnett,it would not be for a high priced superstar in return.Woudnt make sense as garnet is as good as there is.The only reason to trade KG is to start fresh,acquire draft picks,short term/expiring contracts and a young guys to build around.It is exactly what Phoenix did with Marbury in addition to shipping out Pennys contract.

Both KG and Wally have 4 years left on their contract.If the wolves were ready to start from scratch,they woud probably want to move both of them,as well as hudson..or maybe just hudson..

A package of TT,Sweetny,Ariza,Crawford ,this years #1 pick for Kg and Hudson woud be interesting..

As a knick fan would you do it if our pick was number 5?

I wouldnt


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

son of oakley said:



> Kidd is an interesting idea, and what a way to shut up all the Kidd vs Marbury comparison wars we see on other boards. Unfortunately, given the early stages of the Knicks rebuilding effort vs the advanced stage of Kidd's career I just don't see it as a good fit. Kidd is to win now, and we don't have the frontcourt to support that yet.


the nets dont have a front court either or at least not one thats any better than the knicks do , and kidd has worn out his welcome in NJ , plus add to it that his wife is a wannabe news personality i think he would welcome the chance to play in ny , if the knicks could use their expiring deals to get a frontcourt upgrade i think it would be worth a try , they definitely wouldn't need a player in the backcourt anymore.

i dont think the rebuilding effort can go past next trade deadline anyway if zeke still has both expiring deals (i can see him keeping TT if he plays next year like he's been playing lately) he should be fired , because he has basically put his rep on the line with those expiring deals he's aquired, getting picks to add to future deals.

another nugget no one talks about is with the # of games houston has missed if he is as hurt next season he may retire giving them another expiring deal next season ala jamal mashburn...the knicks have already started pressuring him to hang it up.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

You make as good a case as can be made but Kidd is an awful contract on bad wheels. If that were the direction Isiah were going I think he'd have tried harder for Webber. And after the whole "best PG" fiasco, to have Kidd actually take Marbury's spot on the floor...

But basically I think the organization has simply put the kibosh on over 30 max contract players with bad knees.


----------

